# Looking for pet sitter in NC



## Rockyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

I am looking for a pet sitter in the NC (Durham) area. I will be going home for winter (~3weeks), and am looking for a pet sitter in the NC (Durham) area. Please let me know if any of you live nearby and are willing to take care of my hedgie.

Thanks!


----------

